# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Die Mndliche

## NeverMind

Schriftlich jetzt schon zum 2. mal bestanden, mndlich beim 1. mal durchgefallen, jetzt 2. versuch, ladung zum mndlichen noch nicht da, wann soll ich anfangen zu lernen und vor allen dingen: wie drauf vorbereiten? Danke !!!

----------

